# 50 mg of proviron during cyle ?



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 21, 2011)

i am taking proviron at 50 mg per day should i take it all at once or spread it out during the day


----------



## BigBird (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Proviron during every cycle but 25mgs ED works for me.  I take it upon waking each morning.  Check half life to see if split doses makes sense.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

Well bro 25ed works nice for me. I'm planning to take it all year round if i can since its so cheap. It will be like taking a multi lol. Anyways if you want to do 50ED i would recommend you split it in 2x a day. the half life is 12 hours but it stays in the body for the whole day. the whole idea of doing 50ED should be keeping more stable levels.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 21, 2011)

well no sense wasteing it if you think 25mg is good for you why should i need more 50 was a guess ihave taken it for a few ill drop it down


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 21, 2011)

I use 50mg ED right before bed.  I love the stuff.


/V


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I use 50mg ED right before bed.  I love the stuff.
> 
> 
> /V



How long you've been using proviron victor? Wouldn't 25mg be better for a first time user?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 21, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> How long you've been using proviron victor? Wouldn't 25mg be better for a first time user?



I include proviron in all my cycles in the past 12 years or so.  Dose depends on the individual, my first time using....I use 25mg ED.  I tried 50mg ED and was much happier with the results.  I also ran 75mg but didn't notice much of a difference than 50mg.  Most fellas I know run 50mg.



/V


----------



## TwisT (Jan 21, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> How long you've been using proviron victor? Wouldn't 25mg be better for a first time user?



Prov is a pretty safe compound when you stay around 25-50mg. Like vic said, it depends on the person. Personally I don't need more then 25mg to do what I need it to do, but if you feel as though you need 50 then go for it! 

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

We know Victor is a monster of course he's going to need a higher dosage then us humans


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 21, 2011)

lol



/V


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2011)

Bro of mines was talking about proviron only cycle.. crazy talk??



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> i am taking proviron at 50 mg per day should i take it all at once or spread it out during the day


 
You probably should but I never did.  I never noticed a difference.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Yall are using it for an AI right? 

Do you still take adex or something like that with it? And does it actually help with gains? It's slightly anabolic isn't it? 

I might give it a shot in the spring.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 21, 2011)

Proviron has a high androgenic rating but nearly a zero anabolic rating.

Taking a Proviron only cycle makes no sense if you're looking to build muscle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Proviron has a high androgenic rating but nearly a zero anabolic rating.
> 
> Taking a Proviron only cycle makes no sense if you're looking to build muscle.



Does the high androgenic rating mean proviron is going to be suppressive much?  I've heard many times that it either is or isn't suppressive.  I'm sure each board has their own opinions, as do individual members, but it'd be nice to know.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 21, 2011)

Done mean to be a pain in the ass.
Been looking into proviron.
From what i gather the only thing it does is act as an anti estrogen and give muscle the polished look.

Anyone give me some more information on what it does ?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 21, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Done mean to be a pain in the ass.
> Been looking into proviron.
> From what i gather the only thing it does is act as an anti estrogen and give muscle the polished look.
> 
> Anyone give me some more information on what it does ?



Let's not forget the increase in libido and morning wood every day!  The wife insists that I use it.  lol  


/V


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm gonna just stay at 50 mg. All at once thanks for all the info


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Let's not forget the increase in libido and morning wood every day!  The wife insists that I use it.  lol
> 
> 
> /V



LOL true that


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

i'm curious about this too. i've heard great things about it. i just ordered enough to run 25 per day with my spring cycle.

the cycle is gonna be: 
500 test e/week X 16 weeks 
400 eq/week X 15 weeks
30 d-bol/day X 6 weeks

i decided to add the proviron after the fact. can you run proviron for the whole cycle? does it work as an AI enough to not need something else? i have aromasin. i'm sure it's different for everyone, but just wanted some opinions since i've never used it.

sorry to OP. not trying to hijack your thread or anything. i just thought it would be dumb to start a while new on about proviron.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 22, 2011)

I pretty much only use it as a low dose for the libido and how it binds... never really for an AI...

-T


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I pretty much only use it as a low dose for the libido and how it binds... never really for an AI...
> 
> -T


 
OK, so i'm just asking, how do you usually run it?

if you were running the cycle i mentioned above, whay AI (doses) would you run with it?

again, i know full well that everything is user specific. just fishing for opinions. . .

thanks


----------



## TwisT (Jan 22, 2011)

I use it with Aromasin as my primary AI

-T


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I use it with Aromasin as my primary AI
> 
> -T


 
how much aromasin, T?

i get it in 25's from my HRT doc. it's little tic-tac looking shit. you CAN NOT cut it or it explodes. WTF, right?

anyway, i usually take 2 of them (50 mg's per week). i'm trying to figure out how to adjust that considering the proviron. also, this will be my 1st time running EQ (but i know it doesn't convert much).


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 22, 2011)

I am using Aromasin and started using proviron last week.

I run 8mg of Aromasin.
Just break it into 3 parts by biting is, sometimes it crumble but i don't think a small part more or less will make much of a difference.

I used to make it into a powderer and divide it by weighing scales.
To much hassle TBH.


----------



## Repo (Jan 22, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> i am taking proviron at 50 mg per day should i take it all at once or spread it out during the day



I've just started taking proviron a few weeks ago and love it.

50mg a day for me - 25 morning and 25 at night.

Good stuff!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do you like it? ^


----------



## Repo (Jan 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why do you like it? ^



I feel better over all - it's part for a couple reasons.

It seems like I have a better look such as veins seem to be pop'n a bit more kind of like a pumped look throughout the day.

Also the libido does seem to be spiked but I haven't had any issues in this area   so it's not a dramatic effect.

It's still very new to me so some of the effect could be a little placebo but I really don't think so.

I can say I do plan on keeping it in my cycles - with the exeption I have heard very positive reviews on masteron - so I do plan on trying that as an alternative or even alternate the two.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 23, 2011)

Repo said:


> I feel better over all - it's part for a couple reasons.
> 
> It seems like I have a better look such as veins seem to be pop'n a bit more kind of like a pumped look throughout the day.
> 
> ...



I am the same.

Welcome to the boards Repo.


----------



## Repo (Jan 23, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I am the same.
> 
> Welcome to the boards Repo.



Hey Blaze - it's great to see you here - it looks like I'm in good company!

Thanks


----------

